# is this a good meal plan



## jonathan18 (Apr 15, 2011)

the meal plan i eat consits mostly of carbohydrates,sugar and protein like wheat bread,biscuits,ceral bars,crisp. i do have meat in my sandwichs like turkey and chicken. But i have no fruit or veg the only vitmains i am getting is from eating lodes of farley rusk snacks. Also the only drinks i have are 2 black tea with sugar. i am lactose intlorent and can't handle spicy foods. So i was just wondering if this a good meal plan. Also i have'nt had a proper bowl movment in ages all im going for is just green mucus what does that mean


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

jonathan18 said:


> the meal plan i eat consits mostly of carbohydrates,sugar and protein like wheat bread,biscuits,ceral bars,crisp. i do have meat in my sandwichs like turkey and chicken. But i have no fruit or veg the only vitmains i am getting is from eating lodes of farley rusk snacks. Also the only drinks i have are 2 black tea with sugar. i am lactose intlorent and can't handle spicy foods. So i was just wondering if this a good meal plan. Also i have'nt had a proper bowl movment in ages all im going for is just green mucus what does that mean


If you aren't eating any fruit or vegetables you should maybe consider taking a vitamin pill so make up for what you are lacking. You should probably eat a bit more protein, like a chicken breast or something for dinner if you can tolerate it. You should definitely drink more - 2 cups of tea a day are not enough - try drinking more water or try switching to herbal teas. If you aren't drinking enough you could become constipated and if you have diarrhoea you will not be replacing the water lost from it. If you are lactose intolerant try either soya milk or rice milk - both are good dairy alternatives though I find rice milk more palatable. Not sure what the green mucus is. I would definitely mention it to your doctor though, doesn't sound right.Best of luckEm


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Really depends, you want as balanced a diet as you can get, and some people find a high starch diet may be bothersome and do better on a protein and cooked vegetable low carb style diet than an all starch all the time (particularly if you are on the diarrhea end of things).Even if you need a lot of fiber on the constipated end of things a mix of veggie/fruit fiber with the grain fiber may be helpful. And some people will do better with the starches in rice rather than getting a lot of wheat starch.Sometimes what you eat isn't as important as how, if this diet hasn't made a big difference for you it may be worth going back to your more usual diet or try something else. Which diet might help really varies, so you may have to play around with a couple of things and generally for health reasons the more varied the diet can be the more likely you are to get all your nutrients. If you aren't eating any healthy fats you may need to add a bit of olive oil to the diet, or a small bit of nuts (like 6 almonds per serving) or fish like salmon to make sure you get the fats you can't make yourself.


----------



## jonathan18 (Apr 15, 2011)

well i am scared to eat any veg or fruits because i used to have peas and sweetcorn which then gave me diarrah. i was thinking of having a banana sandwich or something with rasins in at least twice a weeek but i don't know if it will upset me


----------



## Giss (Apr 18, 2011)

what about the calcium ? How can one that replace milk due to intolerance or IBS, get those from ?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well if you are IBS-D a lot of people find calcium supplements are constipating enough to help control the diarrhea, so that can be an option.http://www.godairyfree.org/Health-Info/Calcium/Dairy-Free-Calcium-Chart.html has some calcium rich foods you could see if you tolerateRice milk and almond milk as well a soy milk also provide calcium


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Bananas especially unripe ones tend to be constipating so they're unlikely to give you diarrhoea. Go for ones without any black spots that are fairly firm. You may find you tolerate tinned fruit better than fresh fruit, so perhaps things like tinned apricots?


----------



## flower44 (Feb 7, 2011)

Try the low Fodmap diet- I use that and have eliminated heaps of other stuff too that isn't on the list.For lactose intolerance I use Harvey Fresh lactose free yogurt and milk- which has high calcium- it's an Australian brand so not sure if you can get it- but the milk is long life so you might be able to order it.


----------



## Bressen (Jan 30, 2012)

I have read this food plan and trust me it is good plan and there is no any problem with your food plan. Just carry on with your food plan without any fear. I will also try to follow your food plan.


----------



## Hudson (Feb 1, 2012)

I think do for ones without any black spots that are fairly firm. You may find you tolerate tinned fruit better than fresh fruit, so perhaps things like tinned apricots?


----------

